

Ask HN: What database do you use for your iPhone app? - mmohebbi

There are a ton of options out there, from CoreData to SQLite to Yap, but it&#x27;s hard to see what&#x27;s commonly used these days for good iPhone apps. Bonus if the database supports syncing to a server we control (not iCloud) and has good bindings in other languages (like JS or Android).<p>We use (and pay for) Parse at the moment but it&#x27;s really slow for us despite the very little amount of data we send to them and caching locally is a big pain.
======
mmohebbi
Quip uses LevelDB/Protocol buffers with a custom C++ syncer which syncs to a
Python/MySQL webserver:

[https://medium.com/@btaylor/react-with-c-building-the-
quip-m...](https://medium.com/@btaylor/react-with-c-building-the-quip-mac-and-
windows-apps-c63155c1531b)

------
mmohebbi
Watchville uses Yap: [https://medium.com/the-way-north/ditching-core-
data-865c1bb5...](https://medium.com/the-way-north/ditching-core-
data-865c1bb5564c)

